# What can cohabitate with mossy frogs?



## AngelofMischief (Jan 26, 2021)

I have a very large terrarium that’s deep enough to hold a water feature and I want to create a large water feature with a lot of land. It will hold isopods, springtails, small fish and shrimp. I would like to get a pair of mossy frogs. I know mourning geckos do well with dart frogs. What terrestrial animals can cohabit with Vietnamese mossy frogs?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello, 

Your best source of information on mossy frogs of a mossy frog forum. 

Generally speaking the majority of us on this forum discourage mixing of species in a vivarium, so I wouldn't say that mourning geckos do well with dart frogs. The animals derive no benefit from having another species in with them.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I am treading carefully here, to submit that I have read before here to go to a specific forum per non dendro phib queries. 

When this advice is given no links are provided. I dont know why this is, but i sure know why i wouldnt do it, if i were stewarding the important business of animal care here.

I have with mild verve but enough to make this post (and be open to correction) followed this directive as if the questioning OP.

Then switching gears, i perused the offerings.

Then i compared it to the input here re post subjects given that cue.

In every instance the information provided Here was better - im just gonna be simple and plain.

There is a dominant theme of basic care sheet repetition and trailing off into nothingness of outcome, in the Pop message boards focusing on Pet Frogs.

However...

We provide the option of including non dendro query.

Multidisciplinary awareness only increases robustness to the body of knowledge.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

In the words of Freddy.. We are The Champions. Of The Care...!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that more mossy frogs would be a better compromise than multiple other species thrown into a box and forced to compete for the same resources, be it hiding spots, food, etc. Not here to poop on your parade just feel like the best way to care for your animals is to build your setup with the one specie's care in mind and not have to make compromises to accommodate other species.


----------

